# Cold Steel Machete



## soggybottomboy (Aug 10, 2012)

I love Cold Steel products. 

Here is a Cold Steel two handed machete. Survivor Johnny demonstrates the power of this machete. Definitely something to have in your tool kit. Watch, enjoy, and please subscribe!

Link to product on Amazon.com


----------

